# Kleinfische in kleinen Teich



## Schneggn (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Situation:
Ich habe in unserer Wiese einen "wilden Teich" der ganzschön verschlammt ist und voller Innenleben mit Insekten.
Er ist ca 3*3 Meter groß und einen Meter bis 1,5 Meter tief. Es fließt sauerstoffreiches Wasser direkt aus einem Berg (mein Vater meinte nahe an einer Quelle) in den Teich und durch ein Abflussrohr wieder ab. Also ist er nicht ganz still. Ich habe letztes Jahr sogar 3 Forellen darin gehalten, die sich sehr wohl gefühlt haben. Ich brauchte sie nicht füttern und der Sauerstoff hat alle male gereicht. So jetzt meine Fragen:

Es ist ja jetzt nicht gerade ein Stillgewässer aber ich möchte Kleinfische darin züchten/halten. 
1. Ist es möglich?
2. Wenn ja, welche empfehlen sich? - Ich würde gerne welche haben die sich schnell/reichlich vermehren und nicht extra gefüttert werden müssen. (Insekten sind reichlich da)

Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass die Wassertemperatur nicht sonderlich hoch ist weil es Quellnahe ist (Auch im Sommer recht kühl) 
Ich hatte vielleicht an Ukeleis,Stichlinge oder Moderlieschen gedacht.

Wäre schön wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet.
Danke


----------



## Fischpaule (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Moin Schneggn
Ich glaube, da wirst du wohl eine Enttäuschung erleben.
Zwar können Stichlinge und u.U. auch Moderlieschen in solch kalten Gewässern überleben aber da ihre Eier zumindest etwas höhere Temperaturen zur Entwicklung brauchen, wird das wohl nix mit einer Massenentwicklung in deinem Kleingewässer.
Du könntest zwar durch die Veringerung der Wasserzufuhr und damit einer erhöhten Verweilzeit des Wassers in deinem Gewässer für etwas höhere Temperaturen sorgen aber dieses würde zu einer völligen Veränderung des Ökosystems deines Kleingewässers führen, da dort meist sehr empfindliche Arten leben.
Da auf Grund der niedrigen Temperaturen die Entwicklung sämtlicher Tiere verzögert ist und damit natürlicherweise das mengenmäßige Nahrungsangebot sehr gering ist, leben in solchen Gewässern keine Fische deren Überlebenstrategie eine Massenentwicklung ist.

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Schneggn (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

hmm das hört sich ja nicht so gut an aber ich war eben da und hab mal aufgeräumt. so kalt ist das Wasser garnicht aber über 17 grad wird es auch im sommer nicht kommen denke ich. gibt es denn nicht irgendeinen fisch den man da reinstecken kann der sich vermehren würde? was ist mit Rotfedern? ist zu klein mit 3,5 metern durchmesser oder?


----------



## Master Hecht (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

also bei uns gibts es auch so einen teich da gibts es keine probleme da sitzen rotfedern schleien brassen rotaugen und sogar kleine karpfen drin also bei mir gibt keine probleme.


----------



## Fischpaule (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> also bei uns gibts es auch so einen teich da gibts es keine probleme da sitzen rotfedern schleien brassen rotaugen und sogar kleine karpfen drin also bei mir gibt keine probleme.



...du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, das sich bei euch Karpfen und Schleien bei einer vermuteten Jahreshöchsttemperatur von 17°C vermehren - und das auch noch, wie von Schneggn gewünscht, reichlich...#d


@Schneggn
...du kannst es sicher mal mit Plötzen probieren (die haben einen relativ großen Tolleranzbereich) aber 17°C sind wirklich nicht viel, zumal es ja die Höchsttemperatur ist..., du musst also schon damit rechnen, das da nicht viel mit Vermehrung wird

|wavey:


----------



## boot (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*



Schneggn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> folgende Situation:
> Ich habe in unserer Wiese einen "wilden Teich" der ganzschön verschlammt ist und voller Innenleben mit Insekten.
> ...


Flußbarsche mögen kaltes Wasser und brauche kaltwasser um sich zu vermehren,und sind auch noch gute Köderfische.lg#h


----------



## Forellenzemmel (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin Schneggn
> Ich glaube, da wirst du wohl eine Enttäuschung erleben.
> Zwar können Stichlinge und u.U. auch Moderlieschen in solch kalten Gewässern überleben aber da ihre Eier zumindest etwas höhere Temperaturen zur Entwicklung brauchen, wird das wohl nix mit einer Massenentwicklung in deinem Kleingewässer.
> 
> Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


 
Laß Ihn doch mal mit Stichlingen versuchen... sowirklich von erhoffter Massenentwicklung hat Schneggn auch gar nicht geschrieben. Wenn ich mir bei uns (Reine Forellenregion) diverse Gartenteiche anschaue, welche zwar naturgemäß wärmeres Wasser aber ansonsten schlechtere Kriterien haben... Voll mit Stichlingen, wo mal vor zwei Jahren vier Stück eingebracht wurden - irgendwie überwintern die sogar - bei Wassertiefen zwischen 30 und 50cm. Allerdings mußte die letzten Jahre nicht wirklich ein Fisch überwintern, war ja kein Winter da!
3x3x1,5 m ist doch eigentlich für so ein Vorhaben eine durchaus respektable Größe und bietet Platz genug, um mit Totholz, Schilf, ev. kleinblättrigen Seerosen usw. ne Miniuferzone einzurichten. Geschickt gemacht läßt sich da womöglich eine Temperaturdifferenz (zumindest Frühling, Sommer) von einigen Grad + zum normalen Tümpelwasser erzielen.
Ich würds versuchen Schneggn, dann haste nen schönen Tümpel fürs Auge!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Schneggn (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

danke für eure Antworten.
Also an Plötzen und Barsche hatte ich noch garnicht gedacht. 
Wobei ich denke das Barsche bestimmt mehr Nahrung brauchen als vorhanden ist oder? weil ich ja nicht immer dahin fahen will um diese zu füttern. Plötzen sind auch eine sehr schöne Idee aber ist der Teich nicht zu klein dafür?
ich denke ich werde mich mal wenns wärmer wird von einem Verkäufer beraten lassen und testen obs klappt.
Aber danke Leute!

Gruß Schneggn


----------



## Schneggn (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Ich bins nochmal.

Also ich hab mich jetzt für ca. 10 Ukeleis entschieden da diese wenig anforderungen haben und ein paar rotaugen. sollten sich eigentlich vertragen und die ukeleis sich auch schön vermehren.
jetzt stehe ich vor einem anderen Problem:

Wo bekomme ich die her? Hat jemand zufällig einen Tipp für den Umkreis Lippstadt/Warstein/Meschede ?  oder vielleicht sogar ein Online-Versand?

oder kann mir zumid. jemand sagen wie teuer die so ungefähr sind?

Danke


----------



## Forellenzemmel (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*



Schneggn schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich die her? Hat jemand zufällig einen Tipp für den Umkreis Lippstadt/Warstein/Meschede ? oder vielleicht sogar ein Online-Versand?


 
Passt nicht ganz in Deinen vorgebenen Umkreis: Forellenzucht Rameil in Lennestadt-Saalhausen. Sollte eigentlich auch "ausgefallene" Wünsche befriedigen können, wenns nicht unbedingt von Heut auf Morgen sein soll.
Was soetwas kostet - keine Ahnung - denke aber nicht ganz billig, wahrscheinlich zahlste bei Hundert nen Bruchteil mehr als bei Zehn Stück. Wird die wohl auch irgendwo besorgen müssen und teuer ist dann wohl der Transport.
Einfach mal anrufen, sind nette umgängliche Leute und wissen auch worums geht. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Fischpaule (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*



Schneggn schrieb:


> Ich bins nochmal.
> 
> Also ich hab mich jetzt für ca. 10 Ukeleis entschieden da diese wenig anforderungen haben und ein paar rotaugen. sollten sich eigentlich vertragen und die ukeleis sich auch schön vermehren.
> jetzt stehe ich vor einem anderen Problem:
> ...



...mir ist zwar noch nicht ganz klar, was Ukelei`s in solch einem Gewässer zu suchen haben aber probieren geht über studieren...
Am billigsten und mit viel Spass verbunden ist es wenn du die Fische angeln gehst und nicht kaufst.

|wavey:


----------



## Schneggn (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Hi. wo gehören ukeleis denn hin? 
hab das nur so gedacht weil die sich schnell vermehren sollen und keine hohen ansprüche haben


----------



## Fischpaule (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*



Schneggn schrieb:


> Hi. wo gehören ukeleis denn hin?



...na wo würdest du es denn probieren welche zu fangen? ...und da gehören sie auch hin

#h


----------



## Nullstein (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Hey Fischpaule, ich würde es im Wasser probieren... ;-)
(oder im Einmachglas im Angelladen)

Und hier nochmal ein wenig genauer:

...Lauben leben in größeren Schwärmen in Seen und langsamen Fließgewässer von der Barbenregion bis in die Brachsenregion, aber auch im Brackwasser der Ostsee sind sie heimisch. Sie kommen von der Wolga bis Westeuropa vor, in Irland, Schottland und Skandinavien....

nachzulesen bei:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukelei


Viele Grüße,

Norman


----------



## Fischpaule (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*



Nullstein schrieb:


> Hey Fischpaule, ich würde es im Wasser probieren... ;-)
> (oder im Einmachglas im Angelladen)
> 
> 
> ...




....oder in meinem Räucherschrank, sozusagen als Spreewälder Sprotte :m|supergri


@Schneggn
Aber nun mal im ernst, dein Gewässer entspricht (zumindest nach deinen Angaben) einem in der Forellenregion und dementsprechend eignen sich auch nur Fische, die der selbigen entstammen. Schau doch mal, was ober- oder unterhalb von deinem Teich so im Wasser rumschwimmt und das kannst du dann auch bedenkenlos besetzen - allerdings werden es , wie schon beschrieben, wahrscheinlich keine Arten sein, die sich stark vermehren. 
Wenn du eine Art wie den Stichling in deinen Teich setzt und er sich wider erwarten doch vermehren sollte, kannst du kaum verhindern, dass Brut dem Teich entfleucht und du somit u.U. zu einer Faunenverfälschung des Gewässers beiträgst - das solltest du schon beachten wenn du mit irgendwelchen gewässerfremden Fischen rumprobierst...

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Gebe da Fischpaule zu 100% recht,
da dein kl.Biotop offen ist solltest du unbedingt daran denken!

PS and bey the Way:Stichlinge hab ich noch nie gemocht!

Grüsse aus Pulheim


----------



## gufipanscher (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Wenn der Teich nicht zu sehr verschlammt ist empfehle ich dir Gründlinge. Die kommen mit allem klar. Hab sie sowohl im warmen Gartenteich wie auch in einem kleinen kalten Forellenbach. In beiden Gewässern vermehren sie sich fleißig.

grüße Gufipanscher


----------



## Schneggn (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

an das entwischen hab ich noch garnicht gedacht. aber ich kann den zulauf ja verringern das nicht soviel wasser reinkommt und den abfluss mit einem siebartigen netz versehen. setzt sich zwar zu aber kann man alles regeln.
Hab auch noch nie dran gedacht mal zu gucken was in dem bach alles so drinne ist. aber der zulauf kommt  ja aus einem berg (quelle) und das wasser wird in einen bach geleitet der kaum einen meter breit ist. weiß nicht was ich da für fische erwarten soll. werde mal losgehen und ne runde mit 2 Mann keschern. darf nur wieder warscheinlich keiner sehen, aber wir setzen die ja zurück.
Danke für die Tipps. und der Gründling ist wahrscheinlich auch ne gute idee.


----------



## Fischpaule (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*



Schneggn schrieb:


> Hab auch noch nie dran gedacht mal zu gucken was in dem bach alles so drinne ist. aber der zulauf kommt  ja aus einem berg (quelle) und das wasser wird in einen bach geleitet der kaum einen meter breit ist. weiß nicht was ich da für fische erwarten soll.



...es ist erstaunlich, was sich in manch kleinen Bächen für Fische tummeln. Mit etwas Geduld und einem guten Auge wirst du bestimmt was finden...
Als Anregung kannst du ja mal hier: :http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=107120&highlight=kleinste+Gr%E4ben
schauen. Auch wenn bei dir nicht zwingend Aale zu erwarten sind, könnte es doch einige andere Arten geben.

|wavey:


----------



## Schneggn (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

da bin ich mal gespannt. sobald das wetter passt stiefel ich mal los. werde berichten.


----------



## Master Hecht (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> ...du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, das sich bei euch Karpfen und Schleien bei einer vermuteten Jahreshöchsttemperatur von 17°C vermehren - und das auch noch, wie von Schneggn gewünscht, reichlich...#d
> 
> Ich habe nicht gesagt das sie sie vermehren sondern sie halten sich dadrin, er schrieb oben schließlich auch züchten/halten also ist das jawohl nicht falsch was ich gesagt hab, vermehren wird bei der Temperatur wohl schwierig.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Was gibt es eigentlich gesetzlich zu beachten, wenn ich Tiere einsetze (die immer wieder mal "entwischen" können), welche nicht im derzeitigen Bestand des zugehörigen Fließgewässers auftauchen?
Ich denke Sonnenbarsche usw. ist ja klar - gehören wirklich nicht hier hin und tragen in keinster Weise zu einer Artenvielfalt bei. Problematischer siehts da schon mit Regenbogenforellen aus - gehören eigentlich auch nicht hier hin...
In unserem Bächlein findet man seit Jahrzehnten leider nicht mehr eine Bachforelle, nur noch ausgebüchste Regenbogner - darf ich jetzt konsequenterweise meine Teiche nicht mehr mit Bachforellen besetzen - da sie hier eigentlich ausgestorben sind?|supergri
Spaß beiseite, wie sieht es mit z.B. Flußbarschen aus? Darf ich die rechtlich in meinen Teich einbringen, auch auf die Gefahr hin das Brut oder gar ausgewachsene Fische entfleuchen?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## penator (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Hey Schneggn,

ich bin dafür, das wir den Teich erst mal noch aufwerten, mit Pflanzen etc. Dann muss sich erst mal ein Ökosystem entwickeln. Später können wir mal sehen, was man da für Fische einsetzt. Aber informieren kann man sich schon mal.


----------



## Schneggn (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Hey Penator #h - Willkommen im Board
 (ist ein Kunpel von mir)
Wir ziehen das Projekt zusammen durch.
Aber ich denke das wir im Endeffekt wirklich mal erst alles fertigmachen und dann gucken was sich im Bach abwärts befindet, was unserer Ansicht nach Vermehrungsfähig ist 
Aber cool wäre es eben wenn wir außer den Rotaugen noch Köderfische wie Ukeleis reinestzen könnten, die sich vermehren. Man wirds sehen..


----------



## penator (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Hey schneggn
auf jeden Fall. Das bekommen wir schon hin, 
und wenn ich kenn ein paar leute, die haben sehr gute insiderinfos^^


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*



Schneggn schrieb:


> Aber cool wäre es eben wenn wir außer den Rotaugen noch Köderfische wie Ukeleis reinestzen könnten, die sich vermehren. Man wirds sehen..


 
Uff Jungs, da habt Ihr aber verdammt viel vor in euren 3x3x1,5 Metern!
Puscht ihr euch da selbst ein bischen hoch#h?? 
Mindestens zwei verschiedene Fischarten, sich selbst reproduzierend und natürlich ohne Zufütterung in einem Tümpel, der von einer Bergquelle (d.h. kein natürlich eingebrachtes Lebendfutter) gespeist wird? Die reichlich vorhandenen Insektenlarven allein sollen das ernähren?
Will Euch wirklich nicht den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen... aber das wird wohl So nichts.
Ich bleib dabei Schneggn - probiers mal mit Stichlingen. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## bmt_hethske (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Da geb ich dir zu hundert Prozent Recht, Forellenzemmel. Sucht euch einen größeren Teich mit wenigstens 100 m² Wasserfläche und nicht so kaltem Wasser, dann kann das was werden. Stichlinge vermehren sich auch bei relativ kaltem Wasser ganz ordentlich, wäre also ideal, aber bei so einem kleinen Tümpel sehe ich da irgendwie keinen Sinn.


----------



## Fischpaule (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt das sie sie vermehren sondern sie halten sich dadrin, er schrieb oben schließlich auch züchten/halten also ist das jawohl nicht falsch was ich gesagt hab, vermehren wird bei der Temperatur wohl schwierig.



Wenn du das so meinst, hast du schon Recht, obwohl das nicht gerade das Paradies für die Fische ist. Es kam wohl etwas missverständlich rüber.



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Was gibt es eigentlich gesetzlich zu beachten, wenn ich Tiere einsetze (die immer wieder mal "entwischen" können), welche nicht im derzeitigen Bestand des zugehörigen Fließgewässers auftauchen?
> Ich denke Sonnenbarsche usw. ist ja klar - gehören wirklich nicht hier hin und tragen in keinster Weise zu einer Artenvielfalt bei. Problematischer siehts da schon mit Regenbogenforellen aus - gehören eigentlich auch nicht hier hin...
> In unserem Bächlein findet man seit Jahrzehnten leider nicht mehr eine Bachforelle, nur noch ausgebüchste Regenbogner - darf ich jetzt konsequenterweise meine Teiche nicht mehr mit Bachforellen besetzen - da sie hier eigentlich ausgestorben sind?|supergri
> Spaß beiseite, wie sieht es mit z.B. Flußbarschen aus? Darf ich die rechtlich in meinen Teich einbringen, auch auf die Gefahr hin das Brut oder gar ausgewachsene Fische entfleuchen?
> ...



Moin Stefan
Rein rechtlich regelt das das jeweilige Fischereigesetz aber es gibt auch auf Europaebene entsprechende Reglungen.
Wenn du ein offenes Gewässer hast, darfst du theoretisch nicht mal ne fremde Muschel ohne Genehmigung einsetzen, von Barschen wollen wir da garnicht erst reden aber wer will dir das nachweisen, das es vorher in dem Gewässer keine Barsche gab. Interessant wird es da erst bei Exoten wie eben den Sonnenbarschen. Normalerweise bräuchte man sogar ein behördliches OK wenn man eine Wiederansiedlung vornehmen will, zB. bei den Bachforellen, da dürfen es möglichst nur welche sein, die dem genetischen Pool der ursprünglich vorkommenden Population entsprechen usw.  - aber wie immer sieht die Praxis meist anders aus - im Fall von Schneggn wäre es aber u.U. (ich kenne ja das Gewässer nicht) schade wenn eine Art wie der Stichling (die können ein Nahrungsnetz völlig umkrempeln) in ein intaktes Ökosystem eingeschleppt werden.

#h


----------



## Schneggn (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

danke für eure anteilnahme.
ich habe mal mal bilder gemacht, damit ihr euch das vorstellen könnt. dieser Teich wird auf ca 1,5 m tiefe gebracht, und noch um einen meter durchmesser vergrößert. dann sind das so ca 4,5*5m (hab nochmal nachgemessen)
Also wie gesagt, ich habe da mal 3 10-15cm Forellen drin gehalten (weil mein vater den früher als zuchtbecken genutzt hat) die sich sehr wohl fühlten und sich selber ernähren konnten.
Als ich sie rausgeholt habe, waren sich ca 25-30cm lang.
Also gehe ich davon aus, wenn die gefräßigen forellen genug nahrung hatten, auch ein paar ukeleis/stichlinge nahrung finden. nur bei den rotaugen muss ich mal gucken. vielleicht setze ich erstmal nur kleine fische rein und gucke wie es sich entwickelt.

aber wenn ich so eure komentare lese, wäre es ja laut irgedwelchen vorschriften und regeln garnicht möglich irgendwelche fische reinzusetzen.das kanns doch auch nicht sein. werde wie gesagt erstmal gucken welche fische unterhalb des baches rumflitzen und mal sehen ob da was brauchbares drin ist und wenn nicht fahre ich in die zoohandlung und frage mal.

vielleicht können ja einige experten anhand der bilder schonmal was genaueres sagen. 

Gruß


----------



## Fischpaule (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

...netter Gartenteich sieht fischfreundlicher aus, als ich erwartet hätte und dazu noch erweiterungsfähig, da lässt sich durchaus was brauchbares draus machen...

|wavey:


----------



## Forellenzemmel (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Ich sags doch, d a s ideale Stichlingsgewässer!!:q

Ist wirklich ein schnuckliger Teich Schneggn, wäre interessant auszuprobieren, ob sich Wasserpflanzen ansiedeln lassen. Ansonsten würde ichs mal mit Fischpaules Vorschlag, den Teich auszubauen, versuchen. Eine flachere Uferzone - als Leichgrund gedacht - sollte mit wenig Aufwand hinkriegen zu sein!
Obwohl Fischpaule da wahrscheinlich eher an eine generelle Vergrößerung denken wird..

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Fischpaule (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Obwohl Fischpaule da wahrscheinlich eher an eine generelle Vergrößerung denken wird..
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Ach was, nur so den ein oder anderen Morgen Land:g

...und dann noch ne schöne Kaskade als Einlauf, damit ordentlich Sauerstoff reinkommt und alle hungrigen Mägen lassen sich füllen...

#h


----------



## Schneggn (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

schön das er euch doch gefällt. ich baue da auf jedenfall noch ne kleine stillwasserzone mit viel steinen und zweigen an. aber viel größer kann ich den nicht machen weil da überall bäume rumstehen und fällen ist nicht.ist auch ein naturschutzgebiet.(ist nicht direkt am haus) viel verändern darf ich sowieso nicht. was meint ihr denn so zum thema ukeleis und 2-3 rotaugen? sinnvoll? oder wirklich nur stichlinge?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

hey schöner Teich, könnte man durchaus nach und nach etwas erweitern|bla:.
ein paar Quappen wären darin doch sicher auch ganz gut aufgehoben, oder?
ein paar verstecke für die Fische könnte man vielleicht mit PVC rohren nachträglich einbringen...
dann evtl.noch ein paar Krebse, Muscheln, Gründlinge, Elritzen...
für die Wasseroberfläche würden mir bei +17 Grad höchstemperatur jetzt keine Fische einfallen...
aber man könnte es doch mal mit Ukels probieren|kopfkrat#c


----------



## bmt_hethske (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Quappen halte ich für völligen Schwachsinn. Es sollten nur Fische reinkommen, die im Bach auch zu Hause sind und die für die Haltung in einem solchen Kleinstgewässer geeignet sind. Dort Quappen einzusetzen ist mit Sicherheit falsch. Quappen sind Laichräuber und stellen eine schwerwiegende Faunenverfälschung dar, wenn sie nicht natürlich vorkommen. Das gleiche bei Krebsen und auf keinen Fall fremde Krebsarten einschleppen, da die häufig heimische Flusskrebsbestände ausrotten bzw. die Krebspest übertragen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Gardenfly (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Quappen sind heimisch Fische, die aufgrund unbewiesener Vorurteile Deutschlandweit fast ausgerottet sind.
Es gibt nur kaum Erfahrungswerte, laut NdS Landeramt für Ökologie sind Sommerkalte Gewässer mit mind 6mg/l Sauerstoff geeignet.


----------



## bmt_hethske (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Hast Recht, hab gerade nochmal nachgeschlagen. Aber ich bin trotzdem der Meinung das Quappen eher in Fließgewässer oder Gebirgsseen gehören und nicht in winzige Tümpel, auch wenn sie sehr anpassungsfähig sind...


----------



## Schneggn (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

 ne quappen muss nicht sein.bin schon froh wenn sich rotfedern und ukeleis halten. dann sehen wir weiter.erstmal kommt die arbeit, den teich auszuschüppen. aber da kann man sich ja auch seinen spaß draus machen. hoffentlich kriege ich geschlechtsreife fische, die vielleicht schon diesen sommer laichen :g


----------



## heinzrch (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

wenn ich das ganze von außen (also nicht als Angler...) betrachte, ist es unter dem Naturschutzaspekt wohl am besten, gar keine Fische reinzusetzen, damit sich die Insekten und Amphibien ungestört entwickeln können. Als Angler würde ich  (bei der besonderen, guten Wasserqualität) keine 0815 Fische reinsetzen, die es überall in ausreichender Menge gibt, sondern es mit seltenen, gefährdeten Kleinfischen versuchen: Gründlinge, Schmerlen, Bitterlinge (mit Muscheln), Stichlinge etc., aber keinesfalls Raubfische wie z.B. Barsche, die sich über alles hermachen....
Da für nen Erstbesatz 10 - 20 Stück reichen, ist das auch kein besonderes finanzielles Risiko, falls sich eine Fischart als nicht geeignet rausstellen sollte...


----------



## Schneggn (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

so. war bis eben da und hab mal geguckt was im bach abwärts so rumschwimmt. also keschern kann ich voll haken weil die einfach zu schnell sind und man nciht überall durch den bach laufen kann. aber ich bin einfach mal so 2 km lang gegangen und habe 2 Fische 20-25cm 
(tippe einfach mal auf Forellen) flüchten sehen und 3 kleine (5-8 cm) wüsste zu gerne mal was das war. aber schätze auch mal auf kleine forellen. man sieht nur kurz einen schwarzen fleck der sich bewegt und weg ist er. naja. war aber interessant


----------



## Fischpaule (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Na ja, das ist doch schon was. 
Aber das ist bestimmt nicht alles, wenn du genau hinschaust, gibt es garantiert noch andere Arten, 
zB. Groppen (_Cottus gobio_) kommen meist in solchen Gewässern vor, sind aber nicht so leicht zu erkennen...

#h


----------



## Forellenzemmel (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Bei uns nennt man die Groppe "Dickköppe" und sieht die nie! Aber ab und an einen Stein umdrehen - da sind sie! 
Wenn die vorhanden sein sollten, läßt sich die Wasserqualität im oberen Bereich einordnen!
Angeblich galt die Groppe mal als Delikatesse (sehn wirklich nicht unbedingt so aus...), stehen meines Wissens auch unter Naturschutz.
Aber Schneggn, such mal 20 Meter des Bachlaufs ab, vergiß den Kescher und guck mal richtig! Bitte die Steine wieder so hinlegen, wie sie vorher waren... allein wegen den unzähligen Insekteneier und Larven - wir wollen in dem Teich ja irgendwie nicht zufüttern...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Nehme mal die gute alte Maglite und funzele im dunkeln im Wasser umher, das ist manchmal wie eine Offenbarung.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Nehme mal die gute alte Maglite und funzele im dunkeln im Wasser umher, das ist manchmal wie eine Offenbarung.


 
Könnten sich auch diverse Krebse "offenbaren"... da hat Gardenfly völlig recht!!!
Aber irgendwie kommen wir von Deinem Tümpel ins Fließgewässer... was m.E. richtig ist! Schöpf mal alle Möglichkeiten der Erkundung aus  und lass Dir bitte Zeit - dieses geht nicht an eimem Samstagnachmittag!
Aber Dein "Teich" hat irgendwie etwas, Schneggn, obwohl ich auch immer noch den Besatz mit Stichlingen propagieren würde...
Vielleicht noch ein Bildchen von dem Bachlauf...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Schneggn (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

das mache ich heute erstmal mit der lampe. aber die schwimmen doch dann genauso weg oder nicht. oder soll ich ganz lange auf eine stelle leuchten und warten bis die fische kommen?

bilder mache ich die tage auch nocht. jetzt muss ich mich erstmal vom feiern erholen |uhoh:


----------



## Fischpaule (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Moin
Wenn du nicht zu sehr mit dem Licht rumfuchtelst und dich bedächtig am Gewässer bewegst, bleiben die Fische im allgemeinen stehen. Einige Fische erkennt man auf Grund des reflektierenden Augenhintergrundes auch besser als am Tag.

#h


----------



## Schneggn (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

ist schwierig nicht zu stampfen weil da überall sumpf ist. schwimmen die denn richtig zum licht hin oder warum soll man im dunkel so viele sehen?


----------



## Fischpaule (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Ne ne, zum Licht schwimmen die nicht, dieser Effekt tritt in Stillgewässern auf, da die Nahrung (Zooplankton) oft einer Fototaxis unterliegt und die Fische zum Licht schwimmen, weil sie da Nahrung erwarten.
Wenn die Fische "schlafen", halten sie halt meist ruhig wenn man draufleuchtet, so das man besser erkennen kann, was es für Arten sind und zusätzlich tritt ebend besonders bei nachtaktiven Fischen der beschriebene Effekt mit den Augen auf, so das sie sofort auffallen wenn man ins Wasser leuchtet. Am Tage sieht man diese Fische nur selten, weil sie sich verstecken oder gut getarnt sind.

#h


----------



## Schneggn (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

war eben im dunkeln am bach. hab aber nichts gesehen. nicht ein lebewesen. hab wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht. oder die tiere haben sich in den süden verzogen :q


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Das kann natürlich auch passieren, denn oft stehen die Fische an anderen Stellen als am Tage.
Besonders stömungsarme Stellen sind einfacher zu beobachten.Spannend wird es immer wenn man riesige Schatten sieht und diese nicht deuten kann.


----------



## versuchsangler (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*



Schneggn schrieb:


> war eben im dunkeln am bach. hab aber nichts gesehen. nicht ein lebewesen. hab wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht. oder die tiere haben sich in den süden verzogen :q



Naja
Du hast tagsüber auf 2 km 5x Fisch gesehen.Wieviele Meter bist du denn in der nacht gelaufen?
Gerade in den sehr kleinen Bächen stapeln sich die Fische an sehr wenigen Plätzen.(Meist da wo es etwas tiefer und auch breiter ist)Also nur oberhalb der natürlichen Staustufen die aus Wurzeln oder Steinen bestehen können.
Viel Erfolg mit deinem Vorhaben wünsch ich dir aber trotzdem.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

hab nachts mit Taschenlampe auch mal den Grund eines Kanals abgeleuchtet und Fische gesehen die ich vorher nie dort vermutet oder geschweige denn gesehen hab... hab auch vorher Jahre lang nie einen beim Köfisenken bekommen.
Die Fische (Steinbeisser)sind nur nach genaueren hinschauen zusehen, da sie so gut den Gewässergrund angepasst sind und sich am Tage oder bei Gefahr eingraben, ich schätzte ca. 4-5Stück pro m² |bigeyes

aber nachts mit Taschenlampe kann schon spannend sein...


----------



## Schneggn (10. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

hallo, 
ich war eben an unserem inzwischen fertigen teich. wir haben jetzt seit zwei wochen wieder wasser im teich und ich habe eben ein seltsames wesen gesehen. 
es sah von oben aus wie ein stein, konnte aber schwimmen mit krebsartigen beinen (ohne scheren) und hat sich immer wieder im schlamm eingegraben.habe keinen kopf entdecken können. sah auch irgendwie aus wie ne küchenscharbe die unter wasser lebt. etwa so tischtennisball breit. und dunkel braun/schwarz. 
kann mir einer sagen was das ist??? dann kann ich mal nach infos und bildern suchen.
danke!


----------



## Taxidermist (10. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Gelbrandkäfer,möglicherweise auch eine Wasserwanze.

Taxidermist


----------



## Schneggn (10. März 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

hab bilder vom Gelbrandkäfer gefunden. das kommt dem schon sehr nahe. habe gelesen das die kaulquappen und kleine fische fressen. sollte ich den lieber rausholen? haben nämlich extra froschlaich geholt, der bald schlüpft und wollen bald kleine fische reintuhen.


----------



## Schneggn (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Hallo nochmal. Der Teich läuft mittlerweile eigentlich super aber jetzt haben wir das nächste problem. Wir haben zur einweihung zwei schuppenkarpfen geschenkt bekommen (wollten sie eigentlich garnicht haben aber konnten sie schlecht zurückgeben) und jetzt wühlen sie alles kurz und klein. das wasser war so schön klar und jetzt ist es ein schlammloch. hört sich lächerlich an aber wir kriegen die nicht wieder raus. Haben es mit angeln und keschern probiert. mit mais, brot und krischen... ideen??? wir wissen nichr mehr weiter. wasser ablassen geht nicht


----------



## Fischpaule (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Ja, das ist u.U. die unangenehme Nebenerscheinung bei einem Besatz mit größeren Karpfen - da hilft wohl nur viel Gedult und die Angel, mit der lassen sich die Fische am gewässerschonensten herausfangen...

#h


----------



## Forellenzemmel (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Hallo Schneggn,

find ich ja schön, das Du zu Deinem "Ursprungstread" zurückgefunden hast - da haben wir alle (und wir alle sind auch wirklich gespannt) mehr von, als wenn Du bei einem vermeintlich neuen Thema was neues eröffnest. Ist ja auch für den Leser viel einfacher und ansprechender, die ganze Geschichte samt den schönen Bildern aufs Brot geschmiert zu bekommen...:m

Ich möcht jetzt dem Karpendompteur nicht wiedersprechen - aber macht da ein Abfischen mit einem Netz (dürfte bei dem kleinen Teich problemlos gehen, da es wohl größere Karpfen sind...) nicht mehr Sinn? Aus anderen Beiträgen weiß ich um Schneggns tief verwurzelte Angst vor Laichräubern|wavey:, also raus damit, möglichst schnell...

Ich war eh immer für Stichlinge...

Stefan


----------



## Fischpaule (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Ich war eh immer für Stichlinge...



Du und deine Stichlinge, scheinen tatsächlich deine Lieblingsfische zu sein|supergri - vielleicht liegt meine Ablehnung den Viechern gegenüber darin, das sie neben Zwergwelsen so das unangenehmste sind, was auf den Sortiertisch kommen kann, man sticht sich selbst dran und den restlichen Fischen bekommt es auch garnicht gut wenn sie total zerstochen werden - zusätzlich fressen sie Unmengen an Zooplankton und Brut bzw. gibt es eine Menge Fische die ersticken wenn sie auf die blöde Idee kommen, sich an solch einem Stachelvieh zu vergreifen (hab schon etliche kleine Barsche und Hechte gesehen, die deswegen im "Fischhimmel" sind) - also einfach schrecklich|rolleyes, na gut, sie sehen nicht schlecht aus und haben ein interessantes Fortpflanzungsverhalten - aber das ist dann auch alles :m:q:q


Das Problem mit dem Netz ist eben immer, das Karpfen zum Teil schwer zu fangen sind, weil sie gezielt nach Schlupflöchern suchen und sich auch oft an den Boden drücken, es gehört halt ein wenig Übung dazu... - zusätzlich sind auch alle Pflanzen hin wenn man sich dort mit einem Netz durchkämpft,  eine Möglichkeit wäre es natürlich schon aber mit der Angel ist es bei zwei Fischen mitunter leichter und halt gewässerschonender - der Spassfaktor besteht aber bei beiden Varianten

#h


----------



## Schneggn (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

hi ihr beiden. auf das netz bin ich natürlich auch schon gekommen aber das ist schwer mitlerweile, weil wir schöne wasserpflanzen und eine steg in die mitte gebaut haben. dann haben wir noch vereinzelt große äste zum verstecken ans ufer und den steg befestigt. habe jetzt schon sehr lange am teich gesessen und versucht die zu kriegen. habs mit mais, teig mit vanille, kirschen und brot probiert. nichts zu machen..  ziemlich witzig das man die aus so einem kleinen teich nicht mehr rausbekommt aber so langsam nevts auch. wir wollen mal wieder was sehen. und die schöne muschel mit den bitterling-kleinen haben sie auch von der "stillen ebene" (hoher bereich mit steinen und ästen) gekickt.blöde viecher. vielleicht sollte ichs mal mit dynamit probieren ?! ne aber hat vielleicht eine noch eine super köder idee oder sowas? boilies und hundefutter hab ich leider nicht. muss man eigentlich bei karpfen die hakenspitze auch rausgucken lassen oder ist das nicht so gut, weil die ja den köder erst lutschen.


----------



## TJ. (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Nimm doch ne entsprechend dicke schnur und mit passendem köder dass auch nur karpfen den essen und lass die leine drinn.

oder mit schwimmendem futter immer füttern die karpfen gewöhnen sich da recht schnell drann und dann wirds wohl kein prob sein sie zu fangen


----------



## Forellenzemmel (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Moin Schneggn,

habt Ihr ja wunderbar hingekriegt den Teich#h, sieht richtig gemütlich aus!
Seit dem Foto ist auch klar, das ein Netz nur als letzte Lösung in Betracht kommt, da machst Du ja alles kaputt!
Vom Karpfenangeln hab ich leider ungefähr soviel Ahnung wie vom Synchronschwimmen der Damen... da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen...

Schau mal im Karpfenforum, da solltest Du doch was brauchbares finden - und nimm ne starke Rute!

Schönen Sonntag noch

Stefan (geht jetzt räuchern...)


----------



## Fischpaule (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> habt Ihr ja wunderbar hingekriegt den Teich#h, sieht richtig gemütlich aus!



Da geb ich Stefan Recht, habt ihr schick hinbekommen...
Bei deinen Karpfen wirst du dir wohl erst mit regelmäßigen Futtergaben etwas Vertrauen erarbeiten müssen und dann klappts auch mit der Angel.

|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Der Teich ist wirklich schön geworden und das Karpfenproblem,würde ich auch mit dicker
Monoschnur,einem kleinen Drilling mit ein paar Tauwürmern dran regeln.Das ganze über Nacht drin lassen und vor allem überhaupt nichts mehr füttern,bis sie irgendwann hängen.
Ist vielleicht nicht die schönste Methode,aber Hauptsache du kriegst die Wühler raus!

Taxidermist


----------



## Schneggn (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Hi. schön das er euch gefällt. hab ich schon längst probiert mit der schnur |rolleyes.das problem ist, das die so genug algen und schlamm haben den sie durchwühlen können und nicht auf meine zugaben angewiesen sind. jetzt haben schon boilies versagt. ich weiß auch nicht. es sterben auch ziemlich viele rotaugen, die wir vom see mitgebracht haben. vielleicht stehen die nicht so auf das schlammwasser.. weiß nicht. versuchs weiter


----------



## Fischpaule (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*



Schneggn schrieb:


> ...es sterben auch ziemlich viele rotaugen, die wir vom see mitgebracht haben.



Das die Rotaugen sterben ist völlig normal, die sind an relativ warmes Wasser von dem See gewohnt und sollen nun plötzlich mit dem relativ kalten Wasser klarkommen - das vertragen viele Fische nunmal nicht....

#h


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

selbst bei gleicher Wassertemperatur ist ein Transport von Rotaugen bei den bis vor kurzen hohen Temperaturen mit hohen Verlusten verbunden.


----------



## TJ. (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Und Boilies nehmen karpfen auch erst nach einer gewöhnungsphase also einfach mal mit boilie ist da nicht drinn aber auch nicht nötig nimm doch einfach ne schöne maiskette am besen hartmais und immer weiter probieren irgendwann hast du sie.

Wenn du öffters hin kommst fütter die fische damit sie sich an gewisse nahrung z.B schwimmendes Brot gewöhnen wenn du das geschafft hast hast du schon fast gewonnen

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schneggn (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

es ist geschafft! die karpfen sind beide raus. das wundermittel heißt wie so oft FROLIC! beide auf einmal! der Hammer. und die haben sehr gut geschmeckt. doch jetzt sind fast alle rotaugen gestorben :-( und ich weiß nicht wodran das liegt. das seewasser ist höchstens 2 grad wärmer und die sterben ja nicht sofort oder nach ein paar tagen. sonder nach und nach und die letzten jetzt nach einem monat. kann das ne krankheit sein? obwohl dann bestimmt auch die gekauften rofedern betroffen wären oder? weil denen gehts gut. manche von den rotaugen hatten weiße flecken auf dem rücken. können das verletzungen vom senken sein? und wir haben jetzt das nächste problem. jetzt ist das wasser drekig weil wir bisamratten haben. die kann man nicht angeln . die misstviecher graben uns den damm kaputt. keschern und gedult ist angesagt. langweilig ist es wenigstens nie. haut rein!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Hallo Schneggn,

mit Bisamratten hatte ich noch nie Probleme, allerdings mein Vater früher ganz fürchterlich...
Effektiv geholfen hat da nur, so ziemlich jede freie Minute am Teich zu verbringen und dann waidmannsheil... Seit ca. 20 Jahren haben wir Ruhe!

P.S.: Mein Vater hatte den Jagdschein - versuchs nicht mit nem Luftgewehr... da muß was kräftigeres her!

Alternativ dürfte es auch mit Fallen gehen, hab ich allerdings keine Ahnung von. Gift wird wohl ausscheiden...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Syntac (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kleinfische in kleinen Teich*

Tach, 

Bisamratten hatte ich am Wochenende auch eine bei mir am Teich gesehen, noch dazu paar Mäuselöcher im Boden von der Hütte. Werde die Woche mal paar Fallen stellen, Gift scheidet bei mir schon wegen Hund aus - Labrador frisst halt doch immer alles #q
...bis auf Bisamratten...


----------

